# Chateau World, Canmore, AB, Unaffiliated?



## rockyrider (May 28, 2009)

Just spoke to RCI and they say that Chateau Canmore has been unaffiliated with RCI BUT that Banff Gate Park Lodge and Spa is still affiliatted with RCI and that their membership looks solid. 

in the past i asked RCI what happens if our home resort, Banff Gate Park Lodge and Spa,  goes under and they said that would be the end of our RCI memberships. When a resort is unaffiliated, RCI sends notice to all members from that resort. so if you have not received a notice from RCI then you are still a member.


----------



## TheDuke (Jun 6, 2009)

I hope that Chateau Canmore will survive. We had a week there three or four years ago and were quite comfortable, and its proximity to Banff NP and the mountains was great. I wonder if perhaps the disaffiliation from RCI might signify a switch to Interval Intl. affiliation??


----------



## barto (Sep 10, 2009)

Not sure about any switch in affiliation, but the manager of the 'other' Banff Gate Mountain Resort (above Dead Man's Flats) has apparently taken over the Chateau Canmore units.  No idea how that affects people's ownership there, but as a BGMR owner (or maybe just because Mike there likes me) I can also get into Chateau Canmore.

I would try that, but like the BGMR location much better (not near train tracks, for starters).

Thought it was worth mentioning, at least...

Bart


----------



## Keitht (Sep 11, 2009)

The units at Chateau Canmore were certainly adequate when we stayed there.  Not 5 star for sure, but clean and comfortable.  For us the best thing about them was the location - despite being right beside the railway track.  Very easy access to the main road and within walking distance of the centre of Canmore if you wanted to go out in the evening without using the car.


----------



## CHEATauWorld (Sep 13, 2009)

*Chateau World, Chateau Canmore and the Banff Gate Mountain Lodge and Spa*

RCI has placed a block on the use of both Chateau Canmore and the Banff Gate Mountain lodge and spa.

Chateau CAnmore is in receivership and so, the Chateau World members who had that location as their "home resort" were sent notices that their membership was receiving an "upgrade" to the Banff Gate Mountain Lodge and Spa. 

The Banff Gate Mountain lodge and Spa is being foreclosed on and has been struck from the corporate registry.

you can find more information about this fiasco here.


----------

